# Almost got him!



## 1948daydreamer (Sep 9, 2012)

I have been losing my baby chickens to a hawk lately,and lately I have been watching their habits. This morning I was a witness to the attack. I went out before sunrise this morning and sat watching the chickens. I guessed right on location and time,but made the wrong choice of weapons. Took the .22 rifle,and missed. I'll be ready with the 12 gauge next time. Beautiful hawk,but he got little Chester a couple of days ago,and Lovey,and Bruce. This morning,it was Thelma. Yes they all had names,and were all pets. The hawk has to go.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

So sorry to hear that! Hawks have to eat too, but not our chickens!! They say that alot of the hawks are protected, and it's illegal to shoot them, so be aware of getting caught. If your thinking is like mine, my chickens are protected too.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Why not just put up a simple fenced in run for them? Doesn't have to be fancy. Just protection with fencing all sides and a ceiling. Hawk problem solved.


----------



## CharlieEcho (Nov 25, 2012)

*My babies;*

It is against the law to shoot hawks or owls where we live. So the game warden has told us. We are permitted to shoot someones dog or even cat if they are killing or harming our livestock. My wife wants me to shoot the hawks, but another will assume patrol of the area so I think it better to discourage the current occupant/ patrolee.

My wife found a very-very large portable dog crate. It's made of very large wire or you might even call it rod. It has a plastic tray that can be inserted or removed depending on your choice. I've seen them at garage sales.

While the chicks are very small we keep them and the mother in the crate until they are close to over crowded. It's easy to clean because you can remove the tray. We can also remove the tray and place the crate/cage outside in the grass. We have surrounded the cage with chicken wire to keep the little ones from escaping. When they are old enough we seperate them from their mother. That is, the mother is on the outside looking in. Less mess this way. Then we have a sperate run within our larger run that is covered with chicken wire to protect the birds. We use the cage and large run for isolation as well.

When a hawk is in the area the birds usually can be found under our row-boat or horse trailers. We even had a hawk in the barn one time. They chase the sparrows, who steal our feed.  See the pictures, hawk and sparrows.


----------



## 1948daydreamer (Sep 9, 2012)

I live in a wooded area.I have 2 acres in which my bantams free roam. I expect some predation. My last brood was 15 chicks,and I expected to lose 50%,but little Chester was the last of the brood. I watched him grow from a fuzzy ping pong ball,to starting to feather out. Then I watched him learn to get up in the tree at night with his mama.Every evening I sat out there and watched him.He fell out of that tree for several days before he finally managed to stay up there. He ate out of my hand,sat on my shoulders,and was just a very friendly bird. These chickens get to be almost a member of the family. The hawk is only doing what comes natural,but chickens are not natural prey for him.Just easy pickins.I'm not going to pen up my chickens. I enjoy them roaming,and I think they are happier being free.The hawks are not endangered. They have no natural enemies. This one just likes chickens too much.


----------



## Lissa (Oct 23, 2012)

The hawks have attempted to get mine also. He flew in and tried to pick up my RIR while I was sitting there but she was too heavy to pick up. So...we added a large netted area where they can run next to their coop. We just used that deer netting from Home Depot. No hawk problems now. They still fly over, along with the turkey vultures but I only let them out if I am standing right next to them. Good luck!


----------



## shickenchit (Nov 26, 2012)

Raptors ARE Federally protected and State Fish and Game WILL enforce laws. Just be advised.. You never know who's reading or watching. Good luck !


----------

